# Blake Lively & Ryan Reynolds ziehen aufs Land



## beachkini (22 Apr. 2012)

​
Vor wenigen Tagen berichteten wir, dass die “Green Lantern”-Stars Blake Lively und Ryan Reynolds auf gemeinsamer Haus-Suche sein sollen. Wie das amerikanische Magazin “US Weekly” damals berichtete, habe ein Augenzeuge das Paar in Connecticut gesehen, wo sich die beiden in Läden für Wohnungseinrichtungen umgesehen haben sollen. Bereits im November kam diese Vermutung zum ersten mal auf, als die Schauspieler laut “New York Post” bei Wohnungsbesichtigungen in New York gesichtet wurden.

Glaubt man nun einer Quelle des “People”-Magazins, waren diese Vermutungen tatsächlich gerechtfertigt. Denn der Insider erklärte, Blake und Ryan hätten sich nun für ein Haus entschieden. Das Pärchen habe sich in Bedford, New York ein gemeinsames Landhaus gekauft. Kann es wirklich sein, dass Blake und Ryan nach nur ungefähr sieben Monaten schon zusammenziehen? Obwohl die beiden ihre Beziehung noch nicht einmal öffentlich bestätigt haben?

Wenn es nach diesem Informanten geht, dann ja. Denn der verriet noch mehr Details über Blakes und Ryans angebliches neues Zuhause. Das Landhaus soll alles andere als schäbig sein, ganz im Gegenteil. Über zwei Millionen Dollar soll das Paar dafür ausgegeben haben. Nicht schlecht, das klingt tatsächlich nach einer ernst zu nehmenden Beziehung. Mal sehen, ob sich Blake oder Ryan dazu äußern werden. Eine offizielle Bestätigung ihrer Beziehung wäre schon schön, schließlich geben die zwei ein wirklich hübsches Paar ab.
(prominent24)


----------



## Punisher (5 Juli 2012)

aufm Land ists schön


----------

